# Bunny Love



## HoneyPot (Jan 30, 2007)

[align=center]:hearts[/align]


[align=center]Hey guys, post your snuggling pics! Bunnies with bunnies, bunnies withhumans, bunnieswith other pets... all snuggles welcome!![/align]


[align=center]___________
Nadia, Misty & Charlie[/align]


[align=center]:heart::grouppart<WBR>y::grouphug:groupparty::heart:<WBR>[/align]


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 30, 2007)

I&#39;ll start with Misty and Charlie - my snuggle buns...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 30, 2007)

Here&#39;s one of Wilbur & Jackie.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 30, 2007)

Millie snuggled up to Ruby






And again!:rofl:I think she uses her as a giant pillow!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 30, 2007)

these are some old snuggle pics... i need to get some new moresnuggly ones.. peapoo and petey snuggle a lot more now than they used to

Peapoo & Petey


----------



## Andrea (Jan 31, 2007)

Kisses


----------



## PepsiCola (Jan 31, 2007)

My babies


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Dallas and Teresa

http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4361.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4356.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4354.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4220.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4218.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4091.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3564.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3417.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3395.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3214.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3323.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3311.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3205.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3204.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3203.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3014.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Last ones dont want to over do it.

http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3009.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_2741.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_2727.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]

[IMG]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_2676.jpg[<WBR>/IMG]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 31, 2007)

JadeIcing, I&#39;m in LOVE with your Bunnies. Boy do they ever love each other. Those are great pictures.. 

Note to sell put on Bunny Napping List ASAP. LOL I here Connecticut is a lovely place to Bunny Nap from.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

My bunnies.:muscleman:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 31, 2007)

Pebbles and Desmond (June/06)







Pebbles and Cocoa (a friend&#39;s bunny) in September/06.






Rainbows! :hug2:


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's Bandit and Holly snuggling:























Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh the snuggling bunnies are all so gorgeous. Nothing more heart warming than rabbits cuddling up to eachother.

I'll try and get some of BunBun and Lucky but it's tricky, as soon asthey see me coming they leap up and run over to see if I have any foodfor them to eat.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2007)

I seriously love these buns! Especially the middle one. I sooooooo want to kiss those lips!
*
Andrea wrote: *


>


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2007)

And now for a few of my cuddle pics.
















Forced cuddling- the beginnings of love (I hope!)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

Remember! Best Friends can cross ALL boundaries!!!









It can be bunnies and humans too!!!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh... I wish little grey was still alive... he loved cuddling with snowflake.:cry2Sadly, i didn't take any pictures. ( i think, i'm looking in my computer... ...no, thats not it...:headsmack) but, i can take pics of me and snowflake if my *DARN CAMERA *was working!:banghead:tantrum::crash:rant:


----------



## butsy (Aug 17, 2010)

butsy stealing the dogs bed 






butsy and gus getting comfy 







me and my baby girl around a year ago (her cheeks are stained with carrots lol )

ilove my baby girl butsyyy :big kiss:


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 19, 2010)

King Kirby & Lady Penny


----------



## Yield (Aug 21, 2010)

Solara and Sabriel


----------



## Little Cow (Aug 16, 2011)

How about storytime with a bunny? Our son grabbed his PJ Funny Bunny book and pulled up a chair to read a story to his bunny (after he petted her).


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


>



ZOMG! So fluffeh!!


----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 27, 2012)

A few more weeks and you two can be together


----------



## Animaluver (Sep 4, 2013)

Me and my rabbit showing at the fair




Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Srecko (Sep 8, 2013)

Cuddling in my lap at the park


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 18, 2013)

My boys snuggle a lot. I have tons more pics like these. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 21, 2013)

They´re gorgeous, I love seeing bunnies cuddle, mine do it quite a lot as well.

Here are two of mine having a cuddle


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 21, 2013)

Awww, they are so adorable! Love snuggle bunnies! :hearts:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 21, 2013)

Snuggle buns are really cute!


----------



## fsshaer (Oct 10, 2013)

It's not the BEST picture, but I had to take it while I could. Clover actually got under my blanket and laid up on my arm for a bit, and let me pet her. I've had her since August, but she was very neglected until then. We're making progress!


----------



## fsshaer (Oct 26, 2013)

We have three cats, and they all love Clover very much. She's very used to cats from the shelter we adopted her from--she even breaks them up when they argue. Hahah.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Nov 2, 2013)

Peter isn't an overly cuddly bunny, but when he wants a Snuggle there's no stopping him! 
Head scratches all round! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## maidance (Nov 8, 2013)

Awe so cute!!! All these cuddling bunny pics make me want to get a partner for my little natsu. She's not all that snuggley but I did manage to catch her in a good mood




Maidance and natsu


----------



## Milkymoon (Nov 17, 2013)

My boyfriend snuggling our little baby.


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry (Nov 22, 2013)

I was cleaning out cages and put 2 brothers together again who hadn't seen each other for a few months. This is what happened.




[/URL][/IMG]

[ame="http://youtu.be/b2iY2eQ7XoI"]Click here to see the video![/ame]


----------



## oliver&penelope (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 18, 2014)

Bunny love


----------



## bellaterra214 (May 19, 2014)

Inseparetable


----------



## cdc7267 (Jun 14, 2014)

Smudge is my bunnies name


----------

